# What You didn't know about the politcal climate and the school of thought . In the ti



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.centralcal.com/crist2.htm interesting read ..


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2011)

"Jesus and the apostles were rejecting Judaism and its Law, and starting an entirely new religion."

This is quoted from the first paragraph, it would be a waste of my or anyone else's time to read any further.


Merry Christmas :santa:


----------

